# New Jackass film looks cool



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

:thumb: 




Can't wait for the release of this in the UK. Shame its not until October!


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Awesome Love jackass.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

oh i meant to look at this the other day, thanks


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

I can't wait for that!!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

that last bit made me LOL alot


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Holy sh1t that high 5 made me cry, amazing


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Class. I love the Jackass movies :lol:


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

Sorry for posting it in wrong section. Wasn't even aware of a movies area


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

cant wait


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

If anyone feels like passing the link around, please do.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Superb!!!


----------



## Drakey (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good i was always a fan of the show, just to bad gotta wait till october.
oh and omg the high 5 had me in stitches :lol:


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

I thought Jackass had had its day. Impressive.


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah love Jackass, cant wait to see what they have got up to!!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Love it, the high 5 was mental :lol:


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Shame Dirty Sanchez hasnt done one, much better.


----------

